# Lichtschranken Zähler



## Backe03 (10 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin was die SPS angeht ein ziemlicher Frischling und suche eine Lösung für meine Abschlussarbeit.

Und zwar muss ich in mein SPS Programm (Möller) einen Zähler Programmieren, der über zwei Lichtschranken Funktioniert. Das heißt, ich habe die Lichtschranken hintereinander und je nach dem in welche Richtung die Person läuft soll der Zähler +1 oder -1 rechnen und beispielsweise mir bei 5 eine Freigabe erteilen.


Bin über sämtliche Vorschläge dankbar =) 


Gruß Backe


----------



## holgermaik (11 Januar 2015)

> eine Lösung für meine Abschlussarbeit


Wie schon bei vielen vor dir. Fertige Lösungen wird es wohl nicht geben Hilfe bei Problemen schon.
Zum Anfang Stichwort Flanke, Zähler, Vergleicher.
Holger


----------



## Backe03 (11 Januar 2015)

Gut eine Lösung war vielleicht bisschen falsch ausgedrückt, eher eine Hilfestellung oder ein Gedanken unterstützende Idee ;-) 

Ich werde mir die drei Stichworte mal näher bringen =)


----------



## Loenne (11 Januar 2015)

Hallo Backe03,



> Das heißt, ich habe die Lichtschranken hintereinander und je nach dem in welche Richtung die Person läuft soll der Zähler +1 oder -1 rechnen und beispielsweise mir bei 5 eine Freigabe erteilen.


- Wie groß ist den der Abstand zwischen den beiden Lichtschranken?

- Werden beide nacheinander bei einem Durchgang bedient wenn jemand hindurch geht,
     also bleibt L1 (Lichtschranke) noch angesprochen wenn L2 dann angesprochen wird?

- Was soll bei gleichzeitigem Gegenverkehr passieren?

- Was soll mit dem Ausgang passieren wenn mehr als fünf Personen hinein gehen,
     soll dann der positive Zählimpuls gesperrt werden? 

- Hat deine Steuerung einen praktischen Hintergrund, z.B. Parkhaus, Bestückung von Kartons, etc. ?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Backe03 (11 Januar 2015)

Der Praktische Hintergrund ist eine Automatisierte Schließanlage für einen Kleintierstall, im Feldversuch (in meinem garten ;-) ) sind es Hühner. Die SPS soll ab einer gewissen Uhrzeit den stall Automatisch schließen sobald alle Tiere im Stall sind. Und in der Früh wieder öffnen. 

der abstand beträgt ca 30 cm. 

das heist beim hinein gehen wird erst L1 dann L2 getätigt und soll dann +1 zählen und beim hinausgehen erst L2 dann L1 und dementsprechend -1. Wenn dann alle Tiere im Haus sind soll mir der Zähler quasi eine 1 geben das der Parameter "Hühner komplett" so zu sagen abgearbeitet ist.

Eine gleichzeitige Betätigung wird durch Verengung verhindert, so das nur ein Tier die Lichtschranken passieren kann.


----------



## RONIN (11 Januar 2015)

Was ist wenn 2 Hühner nacheinander in den Stall gehen und dann beide Lichtschranken gleichzeitig belegen?


----------



## Backe03 (11 Januar 2015)

die Lichtschranken sollen auf höhe der Füße also so ca. Boden höhe 2-4 cm hoch... aber das sind dinge die muss man dann nach der Realisierung Testen. Aber dadurch kann ein gleichzeitiges betätigen durch in der hintereinander laufen verhindert werden. So war mal der Plan


----------



## PN/DP (11 Januar 2015)

Backe03 schrieb:


> die Lichtschranken sollen auf höhe der Füße also so ca. Boden höhe 2-4 cm hoch...


:shock: Oh, oh, ohhh... Das halte ich für die denkbar ungünstigste Stelle... besser wäre beide LS auf Körperhöhe und ganz dicht beieinander.

Doch ganz egal, wie die 2 Lichtschranken montiert sind: ich sage Dir voraus, daß alle Zählversuche nicht sicher genug funktionieren werden. Stell Dir mal vor: von beiden Seiten kommen Hühner und "prallen" aufeinander - wie willst Du feststellen, ob und welches Huhn wieder zurückgegangen ist und welches Huhn vielleicht die Tür passiert hat?

Besser: nimm eine Klappe, welche nach der gewissen Uhrzeit nur noch nach innen zu öffnen ist.

Harald


----------



## Backe03 (11 Januar 2015)

> Besser: nimm eine Klappe, welche nach der gewissen Uhrzeit nur noch nach innen zu öffnen ist.



Ich glaub so Schlau sind die Viecher nicht ;-) deren IQ is ziemlich begrenzt  

In der Kompletten Programmierung wird es auch ein backup geben, welches dafür sorgt das bei Dunkelheit eh geschlossen wird egal was der zähler sagt, um bei Fehlern beim zählen oder wenn doch mal eins verschwinden sollte der Rest geschützt ist! Dies wird dann durch eine rote Warnlampe Optisch dargestellt.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Januar 2015)

Backe03 schrieb:


> Ich glaub so Schlau sind die Viecher nicht ;-) deren IQ is ziemlich begrenzt


Wenn die nicht so schlau sind, woher kommt Deine Zuversicht, daß die Hühner überhaupt in den Stall gehen? Mein Vorschlag erfordert kein bischen mehr IQ von den Hühnern als ohne. Es wird nur verhindert, daß die sich "chaotisch" bewegenden Hühner wieder rauskommen.

Doch OK, Du kannst es ja versuchen... Für das richtungsabhängige Zählen gibt es ein Standardverfahren, Suchworte: *Drehgeber, Inkrementalgeber, A/B-Zähler, vierfach Auswertung*. Die Lichtschranken müssen dafür dicht beieinander sitzen.
Hier im Forum findet man z.B. hier Beispielcodes.

Harald


----------



## Loenne (12 Januar 2015)

Ich muss PN/DP recht geben !

Nur mit Lichtschranken wird es nicht zuverlässig funktionieren. Du benötigst zusätzlich eine "Hühnervereinzelungsanlage".

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Januar 2015)

Als ich der Tage in diesem Thread ein wenig gelesen habe, fiel mir spontan ein: richtungsabhängige Schleusen. Also eine Klappe als Eingang und eine als Ausgang jeweils mit Rücklaufsperre. Das würde die Erfassung der Viecher drin und draussen wohl theoretisch vereinfachen. Aber: Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob die Viecher das begreifen würden, was Eingang und Ausgang ist.
Jede Klappe natürlich mit oben angesprochener Zählung. Ein Restfehler verbleibt natürlich, doch ist der (theor.) kleiner als bei einer Zweirichtungszählung.


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2015)

Habt ihr Hühner?
Denkt ihr, die gehen durch ein Klappe? Die sind so klug um zu merken, dass man sich an einer Klappe den Schnabel verbiegen kann.
Am We habe ich mir unsere Viecher angeschaut, wie die in den Stall gehen.
Bei mir müssen die eine Hühnerleiter hoch und dann in den Stall. Es gibt keinen Fuchs, der eine Hühnerleiter hoch geht.

Ich würde es mit drei Lichtschranken versuchen.
Erster Fall, heimgehen:
Die erste für Richtung heimgehen, die zweite für Zählung und die dritte dass sie durch ist.
Zweiter Fall Freigang:
Dritte Lichtschranke für Richtung raus gehen, zweite für Zählung und die erste dafür,  dass das Huhn durch ist.

 Ist eigentlich eine gute Erfindung?
Mal schauen ob es machbar ist. ;-)


bike


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2015)

Ich meine, als ich noch Kind war, da hatte meine Oma Hühner, welche durch Klappen gingen...
(da mußten die Hühner aber noch selber denken und hatten noch keine SmartPhones  )

Harald


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich meine, als ich noch Kind war, da hatte meine Oma Hühner, welche durch Klappen gingen...
> (da mußten die Hühner aber noch selber denken und hatten noch keine SmartPhones  )
> 
> Harald



Also Huhn mit Smartphone wäre doch DIE Lösung.

Bei mir muss ich die Türe ganz aufmachen, damit die den Weg rein finden.

Aber die Hühnerleiter macht Sinn. Kein Fuchs oder Marder und wir haben keine Verluste in den letzten sechs Jahren, seit wir Hühner haben. 
Auch kann man so besser zählen. ;-)

bike


----------



## jensemann (21 Januar 2015)

Wenn das Loch in der Wand (Klappe oder Tor) nur so groß ist, dass jeweils nur ein Huhn durch passt, lässt sich mit 2 LS eigentlich mühelos zählen - solange die LS dich genug beieinander sind und beim Passieren beide belegt werden.
Wenn vor dem Loch noch eine Hühnerleiter ist, ist die Vereinzelung perfekt. 

MfG


----------

